# Look range - a primer



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi there. It's soon going to be time for a new bike and Look is in my top 2 list, with Cannondale being the other one. 

I've been looking for a Look range primer (e.g. the 595 is top of the line, pure racer, 586 is the "performance comfort", the 555 is....etc.) but I cant find it anywhere. I'm more familiar with the Cannondale line up, as I currently ride one. 

I've been to the Look site, but I cant find the info I want. Can you guys point me to the right direction or offer some thoughts of you own?

thanks

cheers


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

It might help if you posted what you're looking for in a frame to suit your type of riding and your size and weight.

http://www.lookcycle.com/products/

Click on frames and bikes and look under the road bikes. There's a decent description of each frame, starting with the stiffest 595 and working down to the 586, the 585 and 555. Note that the 585 and 595 have Ultra versions with stiffer carbon layup.

The 595 and 586 are seatmast style frames, which have both pros and cons compared to the conventional seatpost. They both cost about $1300 more than a 585.

Although I love the look of the 586, being a 135 lb rider, I've decided to stick with the cheaper 585 and own both a special edition red/black 585 origin and a 585 Ultra. I prefer being able to choose my own seatpost with a 2-bolt clamp mechanism for precise saddle angle adjustment. I experiment quite a bit with saddle height and really prefer to be able to stop on the road and make a quick adjustment. At my weight, I've never had any seatpost slippage issues. Even if I did, there is a simple solution that I've rarely seen anyone use (a secondary clamping ring above the frame's seatpost clamp).


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

C-40, I agree with you there on the conventional seatpost. I think it also makes it possible to more easily sell your bike, should you wish to upgrade in a few years to a newer or better version

Anyway, I'm on a CAAD8 Cannondale, and want to upgrade to a 585 or 585 Ultra. I'll probably just purchase the frame, and move all my parts over (as they're re fairly new campy), although I will probably also invest in a new set of wheels at the same time.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks C40. I'm 180 lb and I ride about 2-3 times a week. Generally fast group rides, but I'm no sprinter. We also do a longish (100k) hills ride on Sundays, which I enjoy a lot, perhaps more so than the fast group rides. I guess I'm after a quality frame that is comfortable on the longer rides but also can handle the fast rides as well. Its extremely unlikely that I'll ever race crits, but I'll do 2-3 cyclosportifs a year. Oh...and I don't like integrated seat posts...

Which of current Look range do you think it will be a best fit for me? 585?

thanks


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*585...*

The 585 is the obvious choice, unless your budget dictates a 555. It won't be long before you start seeing prices reductions on '08 models.


----------

